# Replamin Plus dosing



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry if this has been posted before. My goats have well water and copper bolusing is fairly difficult with several of them so I bought Replamin plus Gel. From what I have reading on here in old threads it's a bit of trial and error on the dosing. 
Here is what I deal with and maybe someone will have some advice for dosing. 
Sulfur in the well water, the area I live in is not considered deficient on the map however the soil is not deep and we dry out really quick. Our neighbors in the area use a lot of fertilizer for their gardens, my goats have fish tail in spite of me dosing more than average (3-4 times per year) for the past few years. My goats have NO health issues as far as getting sick or anything obvious besides the fish tail. Coats look good and they shed out well. Seems their tails should come along with what I HAVE done. 
They won't eat the loose goat mineral from tractor supply and I have even mixed it with sweet mag. I have tried to get my co-op to order sweetlix. They have dropped the ball twice on that. I have a colbalt block in all my pens and the goats DO use them. They like protein tubs...but that is not fixing anything.
The copper is high in the Replamin. I am wondering if I should dose weekly or biweekly or even ever 10 days. Do I need to give them additional supplements as well? I would LOVE to never use a copper bolus again. I have a few that are complete nightmare to give them to. 
TIA for the responses.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I just asked a few questions about this. 5cc a day for the first 5 days. Then 5ccs weekly.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

You just have to kind of play with the Replamin dosing and see what works. We too have horrible hard and sulfur filled well water. I am building a new barn and designed it to collect the rain water for all the goats to use instead and can't wait to see if it makes as big of a difference as I am hoping it will.Anyway, right now we dose weekly with Replamin plus, leave out free choice loose minerals and only a couple still need a copper bolus, but much less frequently than before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The directions say 5cc for goats. Replamin Plus is high in selenium so you really don't want to overdose. You still have to copper bolus but you should be able to do it less frequently.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> The directions say 5cc for goats. Replamin Plus is high in selenium so you really don't want to overdose. You still have to copper bolus but you should be able to do it less frequently.


How much selenium does a standard size goat need, approximately 125-140#'s? Copper seems really high in this product as well. 
Ive read the signs of copper toxity and it said watch the color of their urine.
Are there any signs to selinium toxicity that are obvious?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm giving 5cc to my Nigerians and 10cc to my LaManchas once a week... I saw very little improvement until I upped to those doses. Now they look FABULOUS. In fact, I keep pinching myself because they look so good!

My well water is very high in iron and does have some sulfur too.

I guess I'll need to monitor them for selenium overload. How would I know if I've over done it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know how you would tell selenium toxicity.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> I don't know how you would tell selenium toxicity.


http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html
This from Onion Creek Ranch also has info about selineum toxicity.


----------



## Cleveland Chicken Chick (Jul 16, 2018)

So I’m a bit confused..... is copper Bolus and replamin used to treat the same thing, so only one of these products need to be given? Or do BOTH need to be given? And why??


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It all depends on the needs of your goat. I have well water that is very high in iron and moderately high in sulfur. Because of this, my goats do not absorb copper or selenium well. Right now I give Replamin weekly (I have been since February). My goats' coats have improved drastically - much softer and shinier, and the telltale "curl" of mineral deficiency is almost completely gone. However, I'm still seeing fishtail in all my adult does, so I still copper bolus on a regular basis. But I have been able to stop all other forms of selenium supplementation. Huzzah!

Now, if you have better water than I do, your goats may do just fine with Replamin and a good loose mineral...


----------



## Cleveland Chicken Chick (Jul 16, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Now, if you have better water than I do, your goats may do just fine with Replamin and a good loose mineral...


I have city water, and am planning to add ACV. 
So then replamin once a week??


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Usually you start with 5 days in a row. Then once a week thereafter. My goats love it so I just blop it on top of their grain. But I've heard rumors here that there are goats who hate it. So be prepared.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A word on supposed overdosing, the selenium in Replamin is the same level as in horse feed and good milking rations. Even if it's the only thing you are feeding you'd be hard pressed to over dose anyone. 
In the scheme of things the copper level is actually pretty low as well. 
I use it at twice the recommended dose for growing kids and during times of stress.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

goathiker said:


> A word on supposed overdosing, the selenium in Replamin is the same level as in horse feed and good milking rations. Even if it's the only thing you are feeding you'd be hard pressed to over dose anyone.
> In the scheme of things the copper level is actually pretty low as well.
> I use it at twice the recommended dose for growing kids and during times of stress.


 Thank you for posting this. I am SOOOO insanely pleased with how my girls are looking. But I'd feel awful if I poisoned them with my enthusiasm. Glad to know that OD-ing is such hard work!


----------



## Cleveland Chicken Chick (Jul 16, 2018)

Is replamin safe for both bucks and does? I’m learning that there are things Does need but that can be dangerous to bucks....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I use it on everyone the same.


----------



## Court2302 (Jul 3, 2019)

goathiker said:


> A word on supposed overdosing, the selenium in Replamin is the same level as in horse feed and good milking rations. Even if it's the only thing you are feeding you'd be hard pressed to over dose anyone.
> In the scheme of things the copper level is actually pretty low as well.
> I use it at twice the recommended dose for growing kids and during times of stress.


Any recommendation on dosing 12-13 lb Nigerian dwarf kids?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

5cc 5 days in a row, then 5cc once a week


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Cleveland Chicken Chick said:


> So I'm a bit confused..... is copper Bolus and replamin used to treat the same thing, so only one of these products need to be given? Or do BOTH need to be given? And why??


Replamin doesn't fill the liver. Copper boluses do. In order to fix a deficiency, you need the liver to have adequate amounts of copper. This is best done with a bolus.

As someone with extremely hard well water, I will say a horse hydrator filter is amazing, ACV helps a little bit, and both Replamin and Copper blousing is necessary, as well as the addition of Zinpro as the ratio in Replamin is quite low at 1:1.

@mariarose , I'm sure you can elaborate. I'm short on time now, please, chime in!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Court2302 said:


> Any recommendation on dosing 12-13 lb Nigerian dwarf kids?


What are you seeing that makes you think such small kids need supplementation yet? I'm not saying you don't but it is fairly rare.

If you do need to supplement, then at that age/weight, a pea sized dollop of Replamin put on your finger and then placed in the mough of the kid is the best safest way to do so. I'd do it for 3-5 days, depending on the need. But I don't know there is a need.


----------



## Court2302 (Jul 3, 2019)

mariarose said:


> What are you seeing that makes you think such small kids need supplementation yet? I'm not saying you don't but it is fairly rare.
> 
> If you do need to supplement, then at that age/weight, a pea sized dollop of Replamin put on your finger and then placed in the mough of the kid is the best safest way to do so. I'd do it for 3-5 days, depending on the need. But I don't know there is a need.


They have dull coats, fishtail, generally not thriving. Now one has had a little mucous on her rear at times... treated for coccidiosis a week ago...poo is more logs than pellets...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Then I do recommend the Replamin Plus if you can get it.


----------

